# strumming pattern



## Tbayrocker (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all.I am new to playing guitar and i haven`t developed an ear for picking out the strumming patterns of songs that i hear and want to play.Are there tips or tricks to deciphering the pattern of a song?or is it just a matter of getting more experience.One song in particular that I am trying to learn right now is "she was only sixteen by Dr. Hook.If anyone knows the strumming pattern for this song would you please post it.Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This help? It looks like he is almost using an alternating bass pattern.... pick bass note /strum/ bass note. But he is doing it lightly not like a straight bluegrass tune .. Bass note/down/up/down ... when I look back at it 
YouTube - ~ Only Sixteen ~ (for Dr. Hook Week)


----------



## Tbayrocker (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for info shoretyus.I appreciate it.Actually there is a kid on youtube(harleyrider666) that does a good cover of the song too.I have watched his vid countless times and the strumming pattern seems pretty basic but I really can`t tell for sure what pattern he is using.Hopefully with more experience I will be able to pick out the patterns of different songs because it is frustrating as hell right now.Thanks again for replying to my post.I`ll give it a try.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep at it .. it does get easier... then you go and pick harder songs ..


----------

